# Finishing behind the butchers....



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

I really appreciate good hanging. Lately there has been a crew of butchers hanging for one of our GC. They literally miss the stud on every set of screws. The first coat takes forever because you have to bump all of the misses in. I get super pissed lol. I could be outta there thirty minutes faster if they would learn to hang. 

I think hangers should have to bump in their misses! Who is with me?

Also its not just the misses, they are butchers and every aspect of their hanging blows....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I walked into this Friday..The h/o hung the bathroom with that mold resistant crap.


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh yeah, you got some butchers on your hands....


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I walked into this Friday..The h/o hung the bathroom with that mold resistant crap.


They hung it with DensGlass?
That's for the exterior....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> They hung it with DensGlass?
> That's for the exterior....


 So that's what it's for??? Get this !! It's a 1000 sq ft addition.
They wanted me to hang the whole thing with it..I told the g/c ...NO WAY!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Did a hotel where all exterior walls and hallways were that you have to level 5 every square inch of it. ...sucks


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> Did a hotel where all exterior walls and hallways were that you have to level 5 every square inch of it. ...sucks


 
you are correct !!! or you will see every seam and nail spot !! :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Did a hotel where all exterior walls and hallways were that you have to level 5 every square inch of it. ...sucks


 It's hell board ! That's for sure. The g/c asked me if I would like for him to just rip it out and start over ..I told him no ..That it's just 1 bath ..I'll make do.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywall guy158 said:


> you are correct !!! or you will see every seam and nail spot !! :yes:


 Yep ...Very rough face ..Ichy as all hell too.. Won't take a screw for chit .The h/o used nails ,,each and every one is popped :furious: that left a blister.. when i tried to peal out the blister the face paper tried to peel clear off.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah it's pure hell did 1000 sheets of that crap didn't have a sprayed at the time had two guys rolling on mud with 24"paint rollers and 2 guys wiping


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Ya, definately not stuff you wanna tape on lol.... I'm laughing but  on the inside for ya Moore


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> So that's what it's for??? Get this !! It's a 1000 sq ft addition.
> They wanted me to hang the whole thing with it..I told the g/c ...NO WAY!


Sorry man. I was wrong. It looks just like Densglass, which is used for the exterior but I didn't notice it said Densarmor on it.
Same company and symbol on it and everything. Looks identical.

Here's another thread I found online which might help.
http://www.city-data.com/forum/house/1201973-finishing-densarmor-wall-boards.html
The preferred application for this stuff is to glue it. Apparently it does suck for screwing.

And sdrddrywall is right...gotta level 5 the whole thing..crappy..


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Sorry man. I was wrong. It looks just like Densglass, which is used for the exterior but I didn't notice it said Densarmor on it.
> Same company and symbol on it and everything. Looks identical.
> 
> Here's another thread I found online which might help.
> ...


Dammit:furious:, I was just getting ready to rip into you for post #4, then you got this post up:whistling2:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

If they're going for durability and moisture/mold resistance Goldbond HighImpact board is best, smooth paper, mesh lining in the core. And it's purple.. what fun! :whistling2:

Both can be used in place of durarock as well, but the stuff you're working with is brittle as all hell and horrible paper face, as you've figured with all the blistering :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Sorry man. I was wrong. It looks just like Densglass, which is used for the exterior but I didn't notice it said Densarmor on it.
> Same company and symbol on it and everything. Looks identical.
> 
> Here's another thread I found online which might help.
> ...


 NO glue ...Calls for dense armor mesh tape .
Screw that! I taped it with 90 min with paper. Nothing wants to stick to it ! It's like trying to apply mud to a sand pile.

I knew when I run my hand across the board it would have to be a level 6. The g/c sent me n/g grid marks mold resistant board 4x12 for the rest of the job ..NICE BOARD!:yes: Not the crumble /soft grid marks i'm use too..It's a solid board. cuts sweet with no cobbles.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> They hung it with DensGlass?
> That's for the exterior....


Densglass is for exterior but dens armor is for interior :thumbsup:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> I really appreciate good hanging. Lately there has been a crew of butchers hanging for one of our GC. They literally miss the stud on every set of screws. The first coat takes forever because you have to bump all of the misses in. I get super pissed lol. I could be outta there thirty minutes faster if they would learn to hang.
> 
> I think hangers should have to bump in their misses! Who is with me?
> 
> Also its not just the misses, they are butchers and every aspect of their hanging blows....


 

If I'm gonna finish it, I'm gonna hang it.


----------

